# Jack Russell won't stop chewing his paws



## Trules (18 April 2012)

Hi, i have an 18 month old JRT who is constantly chewing his paw until drawing blood and whining. He won't stop licking and chewing at it. any one got any suggestions how to stop him or know why he is doing it?

thanks


----------



## Littlelegs (18 April 2012)

Sounds to me like there's something irritating him in it like a splinter etc. I'd take him to the vet if you aren't sure


----------



## kerenza (18 April 2012)

My mother-in-law's dog was doing this, both front paws were red and raw from biting. Took dog to the vet and was told it had an anal gland infection - I had never heard of the two conditions being connected before this!


----------



## Vizslak (18 April 2012)

vet


----------



## dingle12 (18 April 2012)

Would say its prob anal glands, vet will be best option.


----------



## Trules (19 April 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions, does any one know how anal glands and paw chewing is connected?


----------



## CAYLA (19 April 2012)

Gland cannot be reached in order to bite at the area in particular. So instead they will self mutilate other areas which is generally the feet/paws and sometimes they will reach around to their bum but because the old bum hole is hard to chew they tend to chew/nibble their back or sits, hence seeing blad patches in these areas with anal gland impaction.
They may also scoot/wipe their bottoms across the floor.


----------



## Spudlet (19 April 2012)

Ahhh, memories of the time that we were all sitting at one end of the office having a meeting, and Henry bum-scooted into the middle of the circle of chairs, did a twirl, then scooted out again...

He's not had this problem since changing his food, so might be worth considering that if this is a recurring problem.


----------



## CAYLA (19 April 2012)

CAYLA said:



			Gland cannot be reached in order to bite at the area in particular. So instead they will self mutilate other areas which is generally the feet/paws and sometimes they will reach around to their bum but because the old bum hole is hard to chew they tend to chew/nibble their back or sits, hence seeing blad patches in these areas with anal gland impaction.
They may also scoot/wipe their bottoms across the floor.
		
Click to expand...

That was meant to say back or sides lol...not sits


----------



## CAYLA (19 April 2012)

Spudlet said:



			Ahhh, memories of the time that we were all sitting at one end of the office having a meeting, and Henry bum-scooted into the middle of the circle of chairs, did a twirl, then scooted out again...

He's not had this problem since changing his food, so might be worth considering that if this is a recurring problem.
		
Click to expand...

 well it does looks rather hilarious, esp to non doggy owners who have never seen it before, they probably thought he was bored so decided to motor around the carpet


----------



## Spudlet (19 April 2012)

Nah, we're all dog people - we all knew exactly what he was doing It was the little twirl that finished us off though And he had such a serious expression on his face too!

Needless to say he was quickly taken to the vets for a good bum-squeeze


----------



## NOISYGIRL (19 April 2012)

Spudlet said:



			Nah, we're all dog people - we all knew exactly what he was doing It was the little twirl that finished us off though And he had such a serious expression on his face too!

Needless to say he was quickly taken to the vets for a good bum-squeeze

Click to expand...

What did you change his food to ? mine does this sometimes, vet thinks its habbit, he said they always need some fluid in there to coat the poo when it comes out and didn't think it was a problem with her, after emptying them.  Groomer checked them last week and said they were ok and she still scoots sometimes


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (19 April 2012)

Might be a dermatitis or a seasonal allergy. One of mine gets this every spring time and bites/chews her paws. The vet gave me some spray and she's now fine


----------



## Spudlet (19 April 2012)

Skinners suits Henry, but I think it's just a process of trial and error to see what suits your dog best to be honest.


----------



## Lady La La (19 April 2012)

CAYLA said:



			Gland cannot be reached in order to bite at the area in particular. So instead they will self mutilate other areas which is generally the feet/paws and sometimes they will reach around to their bum but because the old bum hole is hard to chew they tend to chew/nibble their back or sits, hence seeing blad patches in these areas with anal gland impaction.
They may also scoot/wipe their bottoms across the floor.
		
Click to expand...

You've just described Bryony. Hmm.


----------

